# A real man and a real hero. Giving his story of what happened (NSFL)



## Georgia (Apr 16, 2013)

Carlos Arrendondo giving his account of what happened after the explosion (notice he is shaking like a leaf). He's the guy in the cowboy hat holding onto the artery of the guy in the wheelchair to keep him from bleeding to death. Saved this man's life without a doubt.


----------



## airagee23 (Apr 16, 2013)

Holy shit thats unbelievable. That poor guy


----------



## Hero Swole (Apr 16, 2013)

wow thats insane. hats off to him hes a good man.


----------



## dboldouggie (Apr 16, 2013)

True role model and hero. This how a person should react


----------



## Azog (Apr 16, 2013)

Holy shit... he did as any man should, but as many would not. Respect.

The perpetrators of this act should be hunted down and killed. Not as dogs...I respect dogs. People that carry out acts like this are less than human, or even dog.


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 16, 2013)

That dudes gonna have some demons for a while.  Ask me how I know


----------



## RedLang (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow!!! What a champion of a human being! That is incredible. That sends tingles down my back.

Even that poor 8 year old that died. What a tragic incident.

Prayers out to the victims.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 16, 2013)

the guy with the cowboy hat is Carlos Arredondo, he drives around the back bay area of Boston (site of the bombings) on a daily basis in his pick up truck with anti war signs.. He is not a crazy war protester, he lost his son a few years back in iraq and is against the war. When he found out that his son died in iraq Carlos then tried lighting himself on fire because he was so upset by the news.

I have a close friend who knows this man and actually says he comes off crazy but is a really nice guy who was severely affected by his sons death. His son was Alexander Arredondo and was a marine.

ive met this guy countless times in passing and through my friend, the pins you see him wearing are of his son, he wears them everyday

im lucky i got out of that area when i did.. i dont know if i would of been hit with anything but when i say this hits close.. trust me, very close without getting into detail


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Apr 16, 2013)

Glad your OK yaya, I was worried about you. That guys is a hero, and its terrible he lost his son, who wouldn't be a little off after losing there kid?!?! I couldnt even imagine.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 16, 2013)

Maybe all he had was his son Yaya. That's deep love for him. His son would be proud of him right now


----------



## corvettels3 (Apr 16, 2013)

holy shit.. I hope they get these fuckers asap..


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 16, 2013)

Yaya said:


> the guy with the cowboy hat is Carlos Arredondo, he drives around the back bay area of Boston (site of the bombings) on a daily basis in his pick up truck with anti war signs.. He is not a crazy war protester, he lost his son a few years back in iraq and is against the war. When he found out that his son died in iraq Carlos then tried lighting himself on fire because he was so upset by the news.
> 
> I have a close friend who knows this man and actually says he comes off crazy but is a really nice guy who was severely affected by his sons death. His son was Alexander Arredondo and was a marine.
> 
> ...



I saw a report this morning on his son's death and attempted suicide and I am glad you added it. I'm glad you were not involved/present but know from personal experience what it is like to be and would never wish that on anyone. 

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Jada (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow ! That guy is a hero!


----------

